# My beetle 2013 black



## Lucas Ruiz (May 31, 2012)

Coilovers fk

wheels tsuya 20x8,5 tires 225/30/20 maxxis / bentley wheels 20x9 and tires 215/30/20 nankang


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Great look ! Do hope you don't have any pot holes in your area. I'm even afraid of running 19's in
mine. I'm waiting for 'The Cadenza Man' to get off his 'duff' and invent a sensor beam that can measure
the depth of the oncoming roadway and alert me when it detects something deep enough to possibly 
cause damage.


----------



## blackbocho (Jun 13, 2013)

what suspension are you running?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Looks great! 

posted via tapatalk


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

looks great man


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm into it! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

Very cool! Why 225?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackbocho (Jun 13, 2013)

he is probably running 225 and 215 to get some stretch. i rub a little on big dips with my 235/40/19's in the rear. well i am running a 10mm spacer as well but you see the point.


----------

